# P0324 Knock Control System Error



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like the knock sensor itself has failed or a wiring fault from it to the ecm.
When the ecm does not receive useful (or any) information from that circuit it goes into a 'fail safe' full ignition retard mode.....hence, low power.
This, to remove the possibility of engine damage.

Rob


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Robby said:


> Sounds like the knock sensor itself has failed or a wiring fault from it to the ecm.
> When the ecm does not receive useful (or any) information from that circuit it goes into a 'fail safe' full ignition retard mode.....hence, low power.
> This, to remove the possibility of engine damage.
> 
> Rob


Thanks, that makes sense. Would this also lead to a decrease in gas mileage? I am about 1.5L/100 since this happened. I should also mention my engine does sound louder at idle, like there is a bit of a ticking. 

Also, any idea how costly it would be if it is in fact just the sensor?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

*​*https://www.gmpartscenter.net/oem-p...9Y3J1emUmeT0yMDEyJnQ9bHQmZT0xLTRsLWw0LWdhcw==


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, lets back up the bus a little. BTW, helps to know what engine/year/current mileage for accurate responses.

Anyways......ticking??? If it would be termed as loud enough to cause engine vibration, the knock sensor 'hears' it and responds accordingly.

You might want to check for a loose spark plug (yep, it happens) and/or look deeper into the cause of this 'ticking'.

To give an idea how it works, you put several marks on the crankshaft pulley, pull the coil pack and install homemade plug wires from coil pack to plugs, install a timing light and start the engine. While watching any of the timing marks you made, have someone smartly hit the exaust manifold with something suitable (a old piece of 3/4 pipe about two feet long is my go to).......with each hit, the timing mark will retard....a lot, then creep back to whatever amount of advance it wants.

This is the standard actual function test.........if your ticking is loud enough, the sensor interprets the tick as vibration and backs the timing as far as it can.......and, yes, your mileage will go downhill.....a lot.

Rob


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Brilliant!.. I never thought of testing a knock sensor like that.

I guess torque app will read out timing?.. if not a strobe light


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

frankh said:


> Brilliant!.. I never thought of testing a knock sensor like that.
> 
> I guess torque app will read out timing?.. if not a strobe light[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Robby said:


> Well, lets back up the bus a little. BTW, helps to know what engine/year/current mileage for accurate responses.
> 
> Anyways......ticking??? If it would be termed as loud enough to cause engine vibration, the knock sensor 'hears' it and responds accordingly.
> 
> ...


2012 1.4 with 145k KM

Here is a video of the noise. It sounds a lot different than my wife’s Cruze and I’m pretty sure it wasn’t like this before 

https://youtu.be/uZ_UG45Ikds


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To my old (67 yo) ears that sounds more like a broken exaust manifold......the 1.4's do sometimes open up around the turbo housing.
Just for grins though I would check all the plugs for tightness.....just because.

But, the racket is loud enough (IMO) to drive the knock sensor insane.

But, I'm more stuck on a broken manifold (also cause of low power....no boost)......look deeper.

Rob


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Robby said:


> To my old (67 yo) ears that sounds more like a broken exaust manifold......the 1.4's do sometimes open up around the turbo housing.
> Just for grins though I would check all the plugs for tightness.....just because.
> 
> But, the racket is loud enough (IMO) to drive the knock sensor insane.
> ...


Thanks, I will see what they say when I take it in tomorrow. I am not handy enough to do anything myself :shocked: Hopefully it isn't too costly.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, not good news


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Naturally, you are there, I am here, but, I'm having difficulty embracing this diagnosis.
Lets start with the vacuum readings.......a turbocharged engine pressurizes its intake manifold when throttled. The 11 to 18 inches of vacuum only applies when at base idle and the turbo is just spinning but providing no boost.
So, if it only has 1 inch of vacuum while throttled, that would be normal.

The next step in the diagnostic chain would be a compression test.......a piston with collapsed ring lands (mechanic term 'cracked') will not come close to specification.
There was no compression test.
The mechanic theorizes that all four pistons are involved.......that would be a first......a identical failure of all four pistons does not happen.
Going further, there is (if a ring land actually has collapsed) a 50/50 chance the cylinder bore is damaged, making this a non repairable engine.
The mechanic has not even forewarned you of the possibility.

So, at this point, from my laptop, it appears the diagnosis is incomplete, full of speculation, and a demonstrated lack of knowledge regarding the characteristics of a turbo charger on engine operating vacuum.

At very least, a compression test should be performed and if it fails (at best/worse only one cylinder) then cylinder head removal to determine cylinder condition.
If the cylinder(s) are undamaged, then the pan must be pulled to get to the connecting rod(s) of the affected cylinder(s) to facilitate piston removal and inspection.

Currently, I cannot get past paying the amount requested for a 'best guess' diagnosis shown on your service ticket.

Feel free to share my thoughts with the service manager.....maybe there is someone more 'mechanical' in the building.

Rob


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for the detailed reply. I should of did more research. 

I went and did something stupid, needing a car I went and leased a 2018 cause of this diagnosis and traded mine in as is for $2000. I’m feeling pretty foolish now. I sent an email to the dealership expressing my concerns of their diagnosis based on your post.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow, I feel for you fellow Canadian. I had a similar issue with the ticking in my 2013 after the dealer did the cam seals, 0324 code and poor running, mine having 220k. I picked up a 2015 motor for $650 with 16k on it, I plan on running another 220k on this motor, the joy of having a very popular and common vehicle.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

So my brother diagnosed and fixed the issue in an hour.

The issue was simply that 2 bolts were lose on timing chain guide causing oil to leak out there and not reach the lifters which caused the P0326 knock sensor code which derated the engine and caused my decrease in accelerating power.


This dealership can go to ****. Needless to say I game them a piece of my mind. Sent them this email Ccing Service manager, the highest up guy and the guy who sold me the car. Anything else I can do? Suppose there is no way I will get out of the lease. 

——-

Hello all, 

My brother fixed my 2012 Cruze your dealership quoted me over $1800 to fix by tightening 2 bolts. The issue was simply that 2 bolts were lose on timing chain guide causing oil to leak out there and not reach the lifters which caused the P0326 knock sensor code which derated the engine and caused my decrease in accelerating power. Based on this and the $1800+ repair quote to replace all of my pistons and rings, which you guys said could potentially be more once you got into it, I leased a new car and sold him mine for $2300, when mine was perfectly fine.

This also caused you to low ball me with a trade in price of $2000. Needless to say after this lease is up my business with your dealership is done. 

Brad 
——


----------



## Millerjordan34 (Jul 26, 2019)

It's the plastics piece under your valve cover. Under your timing chain. You need a e10 female torx head socket for the cover and the plastic piece and a t27 torx head head socket for spark plug module. Torque the plastic piece to 71 inch pounds.


----------

